# How to make certain things happen?



## Pullarius (Jan 23, 2016)

I understand the concept of genes and how they can have a gene or just be recessive.

But how would you do something like breeding a smaller version of the smallest pigeon? Or breeding a larger version of the biggest breed? And is it possible to make a flightless breed that does do sommersaults while walking? Would a "silkie" be able to fly like a chicken or a rock?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Interesting but beyond my scope as I have just a little knowledge of their genetics. Someone might throw light on it.


----------



## Pullarius (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks. 

I was wanting to breed a pigeon to look like a mini turkey  with a fantail and everything.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pigeon with "everything" lol
Will look forward to see a pic of mini turkey with fantail and everything


----------

